# Trip to India 5 - Animals and Transportation



## LaFoto'sSister (Feb 23, 2008)

1. 





"Tuc Tucs" - they take you anywhere but they don't smell very nice!

2. 




Fast traffic on the national highway 

3. 




Slow traffic - elephant or camel station with stairs up to platform

4. 




Pigeon Love Affair Part 1

5. 




Pigeon Love Affair Part 2 - No wonder there are sooo many pigeons in Rajasthan! 

6. 




Karni Mata Temple Deshnoke: Thousands of rats are worshipped here. The place is crowded with rats. The Plague, so the people say, has never broken out here. 

7. 




Monkeys at Akbar's Tomb in Sikandra: they were cheeky! :x

So far, so good! 
I hope you like them.


----------



## Jamiebear (Feb 23, 2008)

those are all great! I love the monkeys!!


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 23, 2008)

Great shot, I really like the first two and the picture of the rat.  Those three pic seem to have a lot of personality to me.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 23, 2008)

Fascinating! I've never been to India, but with this series of pics you've posted, I get a sense of the sights. I'm always interested to see transportation modes in foreign places, so I'm glad it's part of your series. I also really like the bird/animal shots, especially 4, 6 and 7. #7 is so nicely composed, and the colours are so complimentary.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 23, 2008)

Great shots!  I love the Monkeys 

I watched a documentary on the rat place.  It was DISGUSTING!  They were everywhere and people shared food with them, etc.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 23, 2008)

Monkey Loving

I too like the monkeys....

Very nice.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2008)

Lyncca, all I saw were other photos taken in that palace, with ever so many rats feeding on a milk bowl, and those alone were disgusting enough for me, too ale: ! Even without "living, talking and moving" colours!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 28, 2008)

Bumped upon my sister's request - else she does not know how to find her threads again.


----------



## mdw (Feb 28, 2008)

The monkeys are great!


----------

